# What wax to use after FK1000P?



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

I did a search in forum, and can't find the exact answers. 
After FK1000P, FK 2685 can be used or not? If not, which wax can be used after the FK1000P ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

There's no need to use any wax on top of FK1000P. It's a superb, long lasting paste sealant. :thumb:

You could use FK2685 but I would just maintain the FK1000P with FK425 after every couple of washes to keep the finish looking good. 

Alan W


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Alan W said:


> There's no need to use any wax on top of FK1000P. It's a superb, long lasting paste sealant. :thumb:
> 
> You could use FK2685 but I would just maintain the FK1000P with FK425 after every couple of washes to keep the finish looking good.
> 
> Alan W


Totally agree i use the paste wax which will get you at least 2-3months protection then after i wash use FK425 qd


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Alan W said:


> There's no need to use any wax on top of FK1000P. It's a superb, long lasting paste sealant. :thumb:
> 
> You could use FK2685 but I would just maintain the FK1000P with FK425 after every couple of washes to keep the finish looking good.
> 
> Alan W


I know it's great but it's a sealant, so I want to put a wax on top of this sealant.

Thanks


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Why do you want to put wax on top of the sealant? Just curious, as FK does a very good job of protecting the paint due to its long term durability. FK# 425 Quick Detailer is really all you need to apply after every wash / dry. Its all I ever use on top of the FK paste sealant.


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

yetizone said:


> Why do you want to put wax on top of the sealant? Just curious, as FK does a very good job of protecting the paint due to its long term durability. FK# 425 Quick Detailer is really all you need to apply after every wash / dry. Its all I ever use on top of the FK paste sealant.


For me, I guess it's psychological  . If I put a wax on top of it, I guess I can get an extended protection.

P.S : By the way, what's the durability of FK1000P?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

SubaruOutback said:


> For me, I guess it's psychological  . If I put a wax on top of it, I guess I can get an extended protection.
> 
> P.S : By the way, what's the durability of FK1000P?


You should get 3 or 4 months from FK1000P. :thumb:

Feel free to put a wax on top if you want to - why not try a wax on a couple of panels only and compare the 'look' and durabilty of the waxed and unwaxed FK1000P panels. That way you'll answer your question if the durability is extended. 

Alan W

P.S. Optimum Car Wax looks great on top of FK1000P and is as easy to apply as a quick detailer. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Alan W said:


> You should get 3 or 4 months from FK1000P. :thumb:
> 
> Feel free to put a wax on top if you want to - why not try a wax on a couple of panels only and compare the 'look' and durabilty of the waxed and unwaxed FK1000P panels. That way you'll answer your question if the durability is extended.
> 
> ...


Exactly what i do with new products, i would wax a panel, use fk1000 on another, both on another, maybe split the bonnet to test etc. Any wax will top fk1000 but as you have been told it really doesn't need it. And definatly get some fk425, its the bomb!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Exactly what i do with new products, i would wax a panel, use fk1000 on another, both on another, maybe split the bonnet to test etc. Any wax will top fk1000 but as you have been told it really doesn't need it. And definatly get some fk425, its the bomb!


I'm confused , if fk1000 does not need a top up wax, then why go with fk425


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Avanti said:


> I'm confused , if fk1000 does not need a top up wax, then why go with fk425


FK425 is a quick detailer compatible with, and enhancing, FK1000P and will provide some sacrificial protection as well. 

It contains Polymer Resins, anti-corrosive agents, UV inhibitors and anti-static agents creating a lasting protection and reduced dust attraction. 

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Agree on the Optimum Car Wax (V2) - looks superb on top on 1000P and is quick and easy to use! I prefer the Optimum QD to FK425 too...


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

FK pink wax, dodo waxes and really any carnauba wax looks great on 1000p


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Once it's fully cured, I'd say you can put anything you want over the top of FK1000.

24hrs (minimum) and you should be good to go.


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Would I be able to use Werkstat Acrylic Glos after every wash or two on top of FK1000P?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Only after it's fully cured, but yes


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

How long does it fully take to cure? I have heard five days is that correct?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

5 days sounds a bit long to me, after all it's only a very thin layer that should be going on.... surely it doesn't take 5 days for a tiny amount of solvent to evaporate?!

I've had no problems putting anything on top of it after 24 hrs. (used Red Mist, Austintacious and numerous QD's on fresh layers of FK, never with any problems.)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

dohc-vtec said:


> How long does it fully take to cure? I have heard five days is that correct?


The longer the better and I've also read that the final 'look' can take 5 days to appear. 

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've not used this product in about a year on paint, but I've just put a layer on my silver Megane and it looks stunning (can't wait for 5 days time!!)

Great paste sealant for lighter colours. Was harder to remove than I remember, but I think I put it on a little thick


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Alan W said:


> The longer the better and I've also read that the final 'look' can take 5 days to appear.
> 
> Alan W


I stand corrected 

I'll remember that for future :thumb:

Still I must say, not had any reactions between products with a full day curing... must be the tropical Paisley climate


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bence is 'the man' when it comes to knowledge of FK1000P Dennis. :thumb:

Check his posts on the subject for great insight! 

Alan W


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

try fk2685, i have a full tin im dying to try out for ages now


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

big ben said:


> try fk2685, i have a full tin im dying to try out for ages now


It's good stuff you won't be dissapointed.

Tim


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

going to bust it out tomorrow actually, needs a good going over this weekend for bug jam


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

FK2685 is nice and growing on me, no top ups required with that other than a wash :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics of my old car which was done with a layer of FK2180 then 1000P and two layers of the FK2685 Pink Wax

The car was only a few days old then and everything had been done by hand and the pink wax just finishes it off nicely

View attachment 13620

View attachment 13619


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

I noticed that the car looked better a few days after applying fk1000 but thought I was imagining it


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

knightstemplar said:


> I noticed that the car looked better a few days after applying fk1000 but thought I was imagining it


You weren't! 

FK1000P matures with age! :lol:

Alan W


----------

